# I have got a habitrail Mini Cage



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

I have just brought my dwarf hamsters a habitrail mini cage, because they seemed a bit bored of their other cage. They are absolutely loving this cage especially the wheel, they love it! 
Just wondering they have a mushroom water bowl in there, do hamsters learn how to use it quite quickly, if they are use to have a bottle instead? Just don't want them to not drink, and can't fit the bottle through bars of the cage, so can't put the other one in just to be safe.
Any one know the answer to this, thanks.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

Hamsters can figure out how to use the mushroom, I think. Just be careful they don't clog it up, as hammies need more water then mice, and that set-up was designed with mice in mind, not hamsters.


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

what is this cage?


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

A Habitrail Mini is a small animal cage designed specifically to hold mice. The bars are closer together then a normal Habitrail, which was designed for hamsters.


----------



## musical (Dec 13, 2008)

oh right, thanks. I have been looking at hamster pens.. and can't find anything I like yet


----------



## alvins mum (Dec 16, 2008)

hi folks. i have a syrian hamster called alvin. he is young but quite big. i am trying to get him a great new house and have visisted lots of sites to gage which is best. he is on his second savic roddy metro plastic cage and has chewed a big hole through it. as reccommended i have it in the bath sos not to lose alvin and i bought him the rotastak starter kit which when we let him try it was to small on its own. this was reccommended by the pet store we got him from. is it wise to try to add to this with a couple of larger rotastaks i.e the maxi mansion or get habitrail ovo or something else. please help. alvin is well loved by myself and my wee boy and we dont want him to be bored or hemmed in.


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

If you can get one, I would suggest getting your big hammie an aquarium, a 30 gallon one if possible. That would be the best home for him, he couldn't chew his way out of it, and you could make the shavings the proper depth.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

there is plenty of great cages out there !! !

ui just need to know were to look !!

Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.com is a great site try it out

or look round charity shops and u might find a nice onwe their


----------

